# PM Sleep Mode



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me what the PM Sleep Mode setting is within propmodder?

I am on Liquid V1, but I am certain this setting is in other roms as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jonny6pak (Feb 13, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing myself. After a lot of poking around, I found this http://www.androidonhtc.com/wiki/Boot_Options. It doesn't give a huge amount of info, but it at least gives something. The page relates to HTC devices, but the info on this particular setting carries over to the Galaxy Nexus. Essentially, this deals with how far the phone will go into a deep sleep/shut down. Setting it to 0 is a total collapse, meaning your phone turns off when it triggers a deep sleep. Setting it to 1 keeps the phone on, but nothing is really running, and 2 keeps the OS awake, but none of the apps are active in the background. I believe 3 is the default, but I could be wrong. Actually, I don't know if any of this is 100% accurate, but it's the best I can figure. From what I can tell, 1 is the best powersaving option. I hope that helps.


----------

